# is smelt good or bad



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

is smelt good or bad for your fish


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

iv been told that they have toxins in them that arnt good for your p's when they are juvenile...wether theres any truth in that i couldnt tell you...but i also find that if you dont thaw it properly its makes the tank water really murky...and my p's didnt like smelt as much as other stuff i feed them so i dont tend yo use it a lot


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what kinda smell? get some carbon in there if ya got problems.. do 2-3 water changes


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^LOL cueball not smell...smel*t*

as in....


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I fed my Ps smelt with no problems but then I heard they contain something (thyiamese?) that stunts thier growth. OPEFE has something about it. Anyways it was enough for me to stop feeding them smelt. Probably not a good idea unless your trying to keep a Piraya in a 10 gallon for life


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Tyrone5797 said:


> ^LOL cueball not smell...smel*t*
> 
> as in....










haha.....o sorry......actualy smelt is in the top 5 best fish to feed a piranha in my books


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Although some people say they contain thiaminase, I feel that smelt are an excellent food, as long as they are fed in rotation with a variety of other foods such as shrimp, various other fish fillet-meat, worms and commercial fishfoods (if your fish will eat those).


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My P's LOVED smelt, and I fed it to them often...

My guys had absolutely NO growth problems....

Just ask the guys who bought them...

Dawgs has my Piraya and he was close to 10" which is nearly double the size I bought him at 18 months (+/-) earlier


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

My p's didnt like smelt so i did the next best thing...deep fried to a crisp! yum.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> My p's didnt like smelt so i did the next best thing...deep fried to a crisp! yum.


Best part about you fish rejecting food...

YOU CAN EAT IT!!!

I ate a lot of calamari after trying squid several times with no luck...

Mmmmmm Calamari









Now I'm hungry....

My guys did like octopus tho... I couldn't resist and split it with them...

Deep Fried Octopus


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

First off, what's smelt? And secondly, where on earth do you get octopus and the other moe "exotic" food for your Ps? I don't think i've run into any of this at the grocery store


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Octopus I got at my local Shoprite...

Same with the smelt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelt A very common grocery store item...

Just look in the seafood sections frozen section...

Dunno where you live but my local Shoprite has smelt not only frozen, but fresh cause they are "in season" and they are HUGE (beheaded and gutted) compared to the tiny frozen ones...

I used to chunk the fresh ones into 4 pieces whereas the frozen ones are usually 3-4" cleaned...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

If you smelt it, you dealt it.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> First off, what's smelt? And secondly, where on earth do you get octopus and the other moe "exotic" food for your Ps? I don't think i've run into any of this at the grocery store


I get smelt at the piers. Throw in a net with some bait and thats it! Hundreds of em gather, pop em in the freezer and the p's are happy for a while! I feed squid to mine too. They love it. Cheap too. I get a 1/2pound for $.88-$1.50 at the grocery store. You can find octopus at any local asian markets. If there arent any around you, you can just get squid. Hope this helps.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Tyrone5797 said:


> iv been told that they have toxins in them that arnt good for your p's when they are juvenile...wether theres any truth in that i couldnt tell you...but i also find that if you dont thaw it properly its makes the tank water really murky...and my p's didnt like smelt as much as other stuff i feed them so i dont tend yo use it a lot


what do you thaw it properly? See its ironic I found this thread cause I was just feeding smelt this week and just bitching to myself how it murks up the water so bad even though the P's love it I was about to discard the rest then I saw your post.... Is there a certain way to "properly" thaw it out so it doesn't murk the tank water so bad besides the obvious methods? I've let it just sit at room temp, sit in hot water, and even defrosted it in the microwave save result. What did you do?

thanks


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I feed smelt. My pirahna's aren't necessarilly large either.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

i feed smelt all the time, gut them and do a quick rinse over the tap, there should be no mess after that.

leave the guts for more nutrition, but thats what makes the water murky


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i feed mine smelt alot they go nuts for it, i havn't had any growth problems at all which u will the progress of mine tomorrow when i get some updated pics to show you fellas in the pics section been a while since i posted an update


----------

